# Help! I threw my back out...chiro or massage???



## bandana (Jun 4, 2003)

DS, 13 months, is about 34 pounds and I sling him constantly. I always carry him / sling him on my left hip. As a result, obviously, my back's been hurting a lot, so I made an appt with a chiro for this afternoon. Ironically, today when I was putting him in the mei tai (like I do every day to put him down for a nap) I TOTALLY threw my back out....the large muscle group on the right side, beneath my shoulder blade. Now I don't know if I should cancel the appointment and go get some deep muscle massage or WHAT. Yoga seems to work the best for this, but I'm afraid if I let it go on I won't be able to pick up DS!!! Any advice?

Thanks...


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

I love my chiropractor. I would go to her first hands down. But probably the solution will lie in both chiro and massage, in my opinion. Have you been to the chiro before? I know mine takes an x-ray on the first appt, and that can be expensive. At least it's a one-time thing. My back was killing me until I went back the the chiro (I stopped for awhile after the boy was born just to save time and money- what a mistake!), now I don't have any big problems anymore! yay. good luck, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Caring Touch (Sep 4, 2002)

I say chiro...but that's because I am one! hehe. I just think Chiropactic is the best!

Good luck.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

take thee to the chiropractor you have the appointment, then to the massage therapist.

do you live near a massage school? often you can get student rates at a school. or do you know a m.t's who would be willing to trade?

the therapist will ask you a series of question beyond your health history, like wht did the chiro. say?
do you switch sides when slinning? when carrying your child try to switch sides left or right everyother time.

also try to take it easy on your back for the next few weeks, get some exersises from the chiro or m.t. to do at home to improve the pain and muscle strenght in your back. ( this is where sit-ups come in, your trunk can get significantly stronger via sit-up's and crunches.)
good luck.
maya


----------



## starbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd say physical therapist. My husband went to a massage therapist when he accumulated back pain due to his method of getting baby to sleep (babies get heavy!) and ended the session with a ruptured disc. She worked the muscle into an even bigger problem.







: Unless you really know that your massage therapist knows their stuff, I would say its safer to go to someone with specific training in medical issues.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i am sorry your husband had a bad experience with a massage therapist. i trained for years, i learned specialty massage including pediactric and geriactric massage. i also studied with a chiropractor. in some states or counties you can hang a shingle out and call yourself a massage therapist. that is part of the reason respectable m.t.'s have such a thourough intake exam, sometimes clients are not as specific or honest as they could be. (i am not at all saying that is what happened in your husbands case.) it is also very important for the m.t. to understand when something is beyond their capability.

maya


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

I say physical therapy or a really good massage therapist. A good massage therapist, say trained at the Swedish Institute, who has lots of training and education, is probably most helpful. I don't believe in chiropractic, it is based on a system that doesn't exist; bones are held by musculature. My husband, a former massage therapist, has an excellent LMT here in S Florida. Physical therapy, if you can't find a good massage therapist, is probably the best bet. Another option is Rolfing, again if you can find someone with good training and experience. Rolfing and Swedish massage have very low quack factors on quackwatch.com.








Hope you feel better!


----------



## keepin'itsimple (Jan 22, 2005)

*Accupuncture!* It's the way to go. I through my back out so bad last year I couldn't even lift my ds. (I couldn't lift my head off the floor while lying on my stomach either, and did the waddle walk) My mil took my to see one of her friends that afternoon and I was able to walk decently AND pick up my son the next day. The needle thing is a bit scarey and does hurt a little, but imo is definitely worth it for the quick results. Good luck!


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

I threw my back out and went to the chiropractor. I totally swear by chiro! I have no pain, and even though everyone told me it would take two weeks for me to see improvement, it only took one. It was great. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

BOTH -- hands down. I would do massage first followed by chiropractic care. And be prepared to keep chiropractic care in your life to avoid this from happening again.
BTDT and my FIL is a massage therapist with chiropractic training (but choose not to pursue that line of work). When I threw my back out he told me to do MT first, so I did and I've been back pain free for a long while now. It took a year of chiropractic care to get there with MT when I could afford it or when I really couldn't do with out it.
I hope you feel better soon...


----------



## jaam (Sep 29, 2004)

chiro! chiro! chiro!

I think maybe all of the above can help too, especially massage, but definitely don't skip the chiropractor. That will really get to the actual root of the problem, and if you keep up with adjustments, help to keep this from happening again.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

As an ex-massage therapist (hands gave out after 10 years), I'd say both... or consider an Osteopath who does OMT (similar to chiropractic.) Muscles move bones... so having just an ajustment won't do a lot of good if the muscles are still tight... they'll move the bones back out of alignment. Many chiropractors have LMTs on staff... and some of the better ones consider pre-adjustment massage a necessity.

Other things to try (augmenting the massage and chiropractic/OMT)... ice during the first 24-48 hrs, followed by alternating ice/heat. Just use a nice bag of frozen veggies... work great for backs, knees, and the like. To make a big hot pack, stuff a pillowcase with uncooked rice and nuke it for 2-3 minutes. You can reuse the pack for about 6 months.


----------



## jaam (Sep 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umsami*
Other things to try (augmenting the massage and chiropractic/OMT)... ice during the first 24-48 hrs, followed by alternating ice/heat. Just use a nice bag of frozen veggies... work great for backs, knees, and the like. To make a big hot pack, stuff a pillowcase with uncooked rice and nuke it for 2-3 minutes. You can reuse the pack for about 6 months.









:

yes, definitely ice it in the beginning. I'd also like to add a







: to what umsami said about finding a good chiro who works WITH a massage therapist.


----------

